# Baby rolling onto stomach to sleep



## rebelmama (Dec 23, 2007)

My DS who is almost 5 weeks old and is bedsharing has taken to rolling on his tummy when sleeping at night. He normally sleeps on his side facing me and has occasionally flipped to his front to sleep but last night was doing it constantly. I had to keep flipping him back to his front but he'd just flip right back again. He literally rolls over into a fetal position with his face squashed into the bed. Freaks me out! He does the same thing when he sleeps against me but squishes his little face into me instead. What are the safety precautions I need to take with him?

During the day when he's napping I've started putting a rolled up receiving blanket next to him so he can't roll onto his front. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

If baby is turning over on his own, IMO, it's OK. But that's just me.

My aunt calls baby-noses "snorkels". They are hard cartilage, and she feels they are made to find air when you think there's no air to find. Picture a baby face smooshed into breasts for milk, with nose-snorkel keeping a small space for air.









For me, if he were mine, I wouldn't see much of a problem.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

My DS always tries to roll onto his stomach (and most time he succeeds) - we co sleep with a sidecarred crib. I just let him, he sleeps better that way. I'm comfortable with him stocmach sleeping.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

my dd does this too. i think it helps with her gas. she will toss and turn until she is on her stomach then out like a light. except it scared the crap out of me because she is absolutely face down! she does it too in the sling. her face is stuffed in my cleavage! its funny looking.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

If he is doing it himself I would let him be. Just make sure the area around him is clear (no loose blankets, too soft a bed, etc).


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

If he does it himself, I say let him. DS#1 would NOT sleep on his back and only slept on his side if he was beside me. Other than that it was on his stomach if you wanted him to sleep at all. Funny now that he's 4, he almost exclusively sleeps on his back









DS#2 would sleep on his back.

DS#3 who is only 8 weeks old will sleep on his side - for anywhere form 45 minutes to 2 hours or so but if you put him on his stomach (which he will roll to if he is able) will sleep for about 5-7 hours ,you can guess how he usually sleeps


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

DD always rolled onto her face too..and now DS is doing it too(at almost 2 weeks). He HATES to be on his back(like me).

I wouldn't worry too much about it. They say once they can turn over on their own, it is safer. It is a problem when they can't roll themselves over.


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with pp. I would let him be. All three of my children slept this way. If they were rolled on their sides or back, they would not sleep well. Just make sure there is nothing around the baby and the bed is firm.


----------

